# Facebook Ads Aren't Bringing In Millions! Who Cares... Here's what it is doing.



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

I notice that a lot of people mention "I've tried facebook ads but I'm not getting sales." Even if you don't get the sale you are getting the impressions. Facebook does one thing really well, it lets you "Target" your audience. I always bring up the Billboard idea when it comes to putting any brand impressions out there. Billboards are there to do what? They bring awareness to whatever it is that their agenda is, right? You'll see billboards advertising shaving cream, the next revolutionary toaster or the new mayor running to save the city in your hometown. This doesn't mean you can stop at the billboard... lay money down by it, then expect the product to drop at your feet. It's an impression that brings awareness to people, that you are out there. So next time they are browsing the internet and they see your logo on the side of google or see your product in the store... they remember at sometime they saw your brand before, this time they have money in their pocket... they assume... I've seen this before... must be legit, or that ad was meaningful... I'll support this! Cha-Ching. Don't get discouraged when sales don't come overnight after a campaign fails to bring in revenue. Go back to the drawing board and strategize the next ad. Hopefully that wasn't confusing but yeah, you have to expect to work hard and stay motivated. This industry brings a ton of people down when their "new coolest brand ever" doesn't catch on the day after launching. I was that guy at one time lol, I think a lot of us are guilty of it. Cool only gets you so far, touching a nerve with your audience through your unique designs and your story will override "cool" all day. Good luck! I'll be covering some more of this on my youtube channel and on my site from time to time, but yeah keep your head up and keep planting those impressions! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FAn86HON8s


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

fact is though, most people need a return on their ad dollar they spend fairly quick or they wont have another dollar to make an impression.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Every pressing that we put out is classed as an advert. our work is unique in the fact that we are not retailers that have a warehouse full of products, okay we might decorate for large firms but it's the small bespoke items that bring in the larger orders every time. and time is the key word, and advert is okay to say where you are, but people actually need to get their hands on what you do to be convinced that you are the people to go to. And one rough shirt or plaque will kill your trade.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

FB gets your name out in the local community, which is never a bad thing, but to expect it to generate many direct sales is going to lead to disappointment.
We get nearly as much traffic by sharing among friends and joining as many local groups as we can find, so we don't bother to spend much any more.

Most of the actual enquiries we get, relating to a specific add, come to very little - I would class most of the people who message as idiots. But, as the OP said, FB is like a billboard, and more sensible customers get in touch by more traditional methods.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Kenneth59 said:


> fact is though, most people need a return on their ad dollar they spend fairly quick or they wont have another dollar to make an impression.


Agreed, I posted this because I always hear people complaining about their lack of return on their facebook ads. People need to realize that marketing is a strategy, branding takes time and returns don't always come when you stick an ad out to the public. This doesn't mean that you aren't creating something great, it just means that there's still some branding and work to do. It does poke your product out to the people that you are targeting. If your friends and family see your ad and notice that other people are grasping on to it, whether its 50 likes on the ad post or 10 comments, eyebrows start to raise and curiosity starts to flow and fans start to build. Interact with your customer base. Don't depend on one source of marketing to take you to the top, get in the peoples faces and keep spreading the word around your community. Get people talking by making them feel like they are a part of what you are doing. "Thanks for following, you've been here from the beginning watching us build! Thanks for being loyal!" The quick little recognition that you put out to your followers/customers goes a long way.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

A better avenue for our trade is making use of your own website and Google local. It's the electronic equivalent of the old fashioned yellow pages, except it's free and your website can describe your business in as much detail as you like, unlike old print ads which were limited by how much space you paid for (per month.)


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

RR has his own line of designs, so is looking to build buzz around his brand, not get people into a print-shop storefront. Those two different goals probably lend themselves to different methods, at least to some extent.

Myself ... yeah, wasn't impressed with FB ads.


----------

